# Wedding Wines



## mxsteve625 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok...Question...I have a daughter getting married June 26th of this year. Right now I have a WE White ZIn in secondary and she wants a WE Green Apple Reisling for her shower which I am getting ready to do.

As I am new to wine making and a beer drinker by trade...Any suggestions on other wines to satisify a wide pallate for the reception would be appreciated.

Obiviously these have to be ready in 3 months or less.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I think you atre surely limited to white wines on this one! Which brands are you limited to?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

The Island mist Peach/Apricot and also the white cranberry are both pretty good wines for quickies. You could put half the f-pack in upfront to cut down on the sweetness a bit. It will be up to you if you want to add sugar up front to increase the abv. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2010)

Before making the wine find out from the place you are having the reception. If they have a liquor license then I doubt they will let you bring in your wine.
Check it out 1st.
You are very limited to get drinkable wine in 3 minths. Like Wade said whites only or the "mist" wines. But that should not be the only one as its to sweet for most.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

I too was think of either the W.E. or the RJS Peach mist wine. Toms right, you probably wont be able to bring your wine to the reception but check it out.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 28, 2010)

If you can get it bottled in time you could lable it for next year to be opened on their anniversary. This would give it a chance to age.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 29, 2010)

Both of the HBS here only carry WE kits, so I am limited unless I order something online. I appreciate the good suggestions.

Steve


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 29, 2010)

BTY: As long as there are no beverage sales I can bring the wine. I also thought I would design a label around this occasion.

Steve


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I made wine for my son's wedding which was last October. Unlike you I had a 1 and a half to do it but I still stayed away from reds. I had reisling and gewurtz and the rest was fruit wines. Mist wines come in a variety of different fruit flavors, buy a variety of different flavors. 

The women on my side of the family are coffee drinkers and the men are beer drinkers, on the bride's side of the family it is either mixed drinks or beer but the wines went fast. I placed a bottle of wine and wine glasses on each table. The rest was stocked at the bar. I had these little old ladies running around at different tables asking the people if they were going to drink that wine and if not could they have it. We went through 85 bottles and we had sent out 160 invitations to give you an idea of the size of the reception. I watched little old ladies instead of taking plates of cookies home with them, they were hugging a bottle of wine. Every time I turned around someone was coming up to me and telling me what a great idea and how much they loved the wine.

There are blank wedding labels for sale online, I bought them and had typed on it Specially handcrafted for Steve and Julie, October 24, 2009, and the flavor of the wine.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Julie,

I was thinking the same about putting bottles on the tables. Come to think of it, I must have gotten that idea reading one of your posts. 

I do have a strawberry from scratch which should be ready by Mid June. I have A WE white zin ready to bottle and with two more 6 gallon kits I should be in pretty good shape. But I definitly need to GET BUSY.

I guess it's time to buy another carboy or two!!!

Steve


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 29, 2010)

I made the WE Black Berry Cab and upped the alcohol. Starting sg was 1.074. It was very drinkable early. I also have a WE Green Apple Reisling starting sg 1.080 or about there. It will be ready shortly but tasted very good at stabilizing time. If you are short on time, from my limited knowledge, you can't go wrong with either of these. 

Were going to make the black rasberry merlot next.


----------

